# Bee Removal Odds and Ends



## MangoBee

Removed a small swarm off a lemon tree on Merritt Island FL. They showed up at the homeowner's house on Thanksgiving:
http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Lemon%20tree%20swarm_zpsfuij9p7t.jpg

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Lemon%20Tree%20swarm%20II_zpsk2vxo3ch.jpg

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Lemon Tree swarm 3_zpsekotuufz.jpg

Removed a hive about 20-25' up on a Camphor tree in Oviedo, FL
http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Oveido%20hive%20removal_zpsdb21kor9.jpg

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Oveido%20hive%20in%20tree_zps6cyeml7e.jpg

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Oveido%20hive%20removal%201_zpsvutmi7tb.jpg

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/123Beesdotcom/Oveido hive removal 2_zpscidqyemy.jpg

I ended up cutting this limb off that the hive was on (it was about 15' long) after I had removed most of the exterior comb. The entire thing was rotten, hollow and filled with honeycomb and a little bit of brood comb. After I got the limb down I cut it into 3' sections and found the queen in the very last hollow section after I banged the end on the sidewalk to get the bees out. She was partially covered in honey but seemed alright. I'm glad I caught her because the remaining bees swarmed to an adjacent limb (6' away, 30' up). SO, I climbed the ladder with a 10 frame deep box (with my caged queen inside) and precariously set it on my freshly cut limb and tied it down. Within 1 1/2 hours all of the bees were in the box. 
Carrying the box down the ladder in the dark with a bee suit on was "interesting."  
Fairly early in the job the bees were not happy to be removed and started to light me up so I had to suit up. The weather was also overcast and was spitting rain every now and then so I'm sure that factored into their temperament.

Both groups of bees are in my bee yard being fed. Both homeowners were very nice. One of the best parts of this job; meeting different people and each job is unique.

In the past 2 days I received 3 "can you remove my bees for free?" calls: one is in the wall of a home that was vacant for 2 years (I'm sure the hive is floor to ceiling), one is inside (in the interior) of a concrete planter box that is attached to the house, and one is in the porch ceiling of a newly purchased home that was vacant for 2+ years and the homeowner thinks "the beehive must be huge" because of the number of bees she sees. Even after she said she didn't want to pay she still wanted me to drive 2 hours round-trip to give her my opinion.


----------



## burns375

how often do you find swarm in lemon tree. I find this interesting since lemon scent is close to nasanov


----------



## MangoBee

They don't seem to prefer any type of tree over another in my experience.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Nice pics. Looks like you did well on collecting the bees. 
Free removal calls huh? I do 1-2 (out of the 24-26) a year only for certain easy removals. It's good PR and it gives one a good feeling to help out with no strings attached. I also started a fee for the pre removal estimate appointment last season. Seemed to be working out well as it weeds out the clients that are not 100% into the correct removal proceedure. To this day, it still amazes me how grateful our clients are after the removal.


----------



## Acebird

Could that open hive make it through the winter in FL?


----------



## MangoBee

I've done 2 free removals in the past year; both for clients that were down and out on their luck. But when it involves cutting into a concrete block wall or removing drywall to remove a multi-year hive...sorry but no. I agree with you; most clients are very grateful when you remove their bees from their place.


----------



## MangoBee

Did a shed-floor beehive removal in Melbourne FL (Brevard county) on Monday. These were the nicest bees in the world...which is always a joy when doing removals. Here is a short video of some of it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI1R5iEpVNs


----------



## MangoBee

Bee swarm removal in Palm Bay Florida today.


----------



## MangoBee

Did a couple of removals yesterday including this one high up in a tree:


----------

